# plants and crayfish



## namor (Jun 9, 2011)

hey i have had a planted 55g tank for a year or so nowadays ive been keeping guppys and ramshorn snails nothing serious really i had anacharis, loads of wisteria and horn wort, java ferns, java moss and anubias. well i really wanted crayfish and was and still prepared to make sacrifices.

well the anacharis and java moss is gone i still have hornwort though not nearly as much my water wisteria has been able to take most of the punishment the crays dish out and im still getting growth and theyve left the anubias and java ferns alone.

i really really like the crays and i was wondering does anyone know of any other undemanding plant species that can handle crays?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I believe you can get some crypts in there.


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

what kind of crays do you have? I have planted tanks and had two what I thought were calico crays that turned out to be the highly aggressiveand larger rusty crays and now have one because Ronko killed Petunia. I find that no plants are completely safe with those crays at all they would shred everything and dig everything up, I just remove what can't be saved and replant almost daily. It sucks when they get big too cause you have to know where they are before sticking your hands in. ronko is now about 5 inches in length and built just like a lobster with his chlea almost fully developed now. If you have one of the type you buy at a pet store like an australian blue lobster or something I think most plants are pretty safe, but they are still scavengers and will eat what is there.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, yes there are: fake plants, lol. (Sorry, had to say it.) I've not really heard of people having much luck with live plants and crays.

Good luck though.


----------

